# Some questions about your IF experiences.



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Although I purchased my first road bike just last summer, I'm already thinking of going custom. I'll be starting a new job this summer and will be able to afford nice bikes after a while. It might not be until this winter, but I like to plan things out early so nothing's rushed.

I'm a steel fan. Titanium might be nice, but I've had wonderful luck with steel, and I don't think Ti would be worth the price doubling. Some of my dream bikes (Colnago, Tommasini) are around the same price of a new, fully-custom IF Crown Jewel, which I also love. A Vanilla would be a little much - I'd want so many options, the price would become astronomic.

So, I just had a couple of questions:

1) How happy were you with the company and the bike, overall? Any complaints or problems you encountered?

2) Did it end up being just what you wanted? Was the fit spot-on? I've read some complaints that they produce some too-short head and seat tubes (mostly from Zonic Man attacking Low Cel...but I can see where he's coming from). Any thoughts?

3) How long did it take for the bike to arrive?

4) Is a steel painted-to-match fork included in the $1600 price?

5) If you had it to do over again, would you have gone with IF? Would you have changed anything?

Any other thoughts or help you can add, go ahead. Thanks for your help and time!

Brian


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*My experience was good.*



GirchyGirchy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Although I purchased my first road bike just last summer, I'm already thinking of going custom. I'll be starting a new job this summer and will be able to afford nice bikes after a while. It might not be until this winter, but I like to plan things out early so nothing's rushed.
> 
> ...


1- I was very happy with the company and the bike. They both passed my expectations. No complaints from me.

2- It was exactly what I wanted, and even was better than expected. The quality was excellent. I should point out here that I don't have a CJ (yet). I have a Special, which is a hardtail MTB with a somewhat shorter top tube. Back to the bike quality. I set up my position using the same principals used in a road bike fit (starting with KOPS, etc.). It was very easy to get a perfect fit. The ride was better than expected. While the frame is rock solid as far as the BB, and tracking goes, the rear triangle is really comfortable (almost like a soft-tail).

3- I got my frame in 2 months. Exactly what they were projecting at the time.

4- I don't need to have a CJ to answer this one. Yes, it is included. If you get the SE version, you get an Ouzo Pro.

5- I would do it all again, in a heartbeat. I might change the color I chose, but that is my tastes changing.

I'll add normal advice for any custom bike purchase. Be as active as possible in the process. Don't be afraid to give them too much info. But be brutally honest with yourself. You're talking about the heart of your new bike. If you need to tell IF something after the order has been submitted to them, give them a call. They want you to be a happy customer. It's not like you're calling the customer service department of a large corporation. When you get your bike inspect it carefully, and be critical of any detail. If something isn't right, send it back. 

After you build it up I have 2 more pieces of advice. 
1- If you post pics of it here, don't listen to any negative comments about what others would have done differently. That's what they would do in your situation. Remember, IT'S YOUR BIKE!!!
2- When youget it done (and it's an IF) post pics of it on IFrider.com and in this column.

Bob


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

I have absolutely no complaints about IF or the frame that they built for me. I called them several times to ask questions and to make changes with my frame after I originally submitted it. They were always extremely polite to me, never acted as if I was bothering them. If I was not able to get in touch with my rep (Joe) he would always call me back within a reasonable amount of time.

From the time I ordered my frame until I received it was about three months I believe. The only reason it took so long was at the time I ordered it they had just received an order of titanium tubing so there were a lot of other frames before me. If I had wanted steel I believe I could have had the frame in a month or so.

I agree with Indyfan about the negative comments once you have your frame. There is always going to be someone that has bad things to say about your bike, no matter how it is built. As long as you are happy that is all that matters. I know I am happy with mine no matter how hard someone tries to convince me that I shouldn't be.

Oh yeah, had my second crash on it yesterday. Ran over a rider that crashed and was laying on the road in front of me. I ended up going over the bars and the bike flipped as well. The frame is still perfect! I can't say the same for the rims and saddle though.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Should point out that I never was "attacking" the poster who refers to himself as LowCel.

I should also point out that they've muffed the fit, tube selection, geometry, etc. on a couple of bikes that I've known about. The owners themselves were not happy.

On the other hand, they've been great to work with in my case, they are great dudes over there, and they delivered when they said they would.

If you are going custom, make sure you check their numbers.


----------



## zoomservo (Sep 4, 2002)

*IF is Awesome*



GirchyGirchy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Although I purchased my first road bike just last summer, I'm already thinking of going custom. I'll be starting a new job this summer and will be able to afford nice bikes after a while. It might not be until this winter, but I like to plan things out early so nothing's rushed.
> 
> ...


----------



## etowns (Sep 12, 2005)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Although I purchased my first road bike just last summer, I'm already thinking of going custom. I'll be starting a new job this summer and will be able to afford nice bikes after a while. It might not be until this winter, but I like to plan things out early so nothing's rushed.
> 
> ...


to answer your post.

1....happy with company & purchase? two thumbs waaay up! complaints?....hmmmm now which color....

2. fit is there. i agree with the headtube thing, as mine was set up a bit more aggressive than i ride. i think i may grow to appreciate this as i get inshape. but voice it to them if it is your concern, trust, they will listen. oh, and you can talk to your designer/fabricator directly...huge plus!

3. 6 weeks as promised...oh minus a couple weeks for me dragging my feet on color.

4. steel fork painted to match included.

5. changes? i havent had it long enough yet....out the box, no. i am findidng that as my fitness is going up and belly going down that the head tube thing may be a non issue....but im no expert. i'll report back in a few months. so, for the record, yes i have spacers.

there are lots of great companies doing great custom steel. i dont think you can make a bad choice. to _me_ if's a great company, buy it you wont regret it. 
eT


----------

